
Bypass Paywalls for Wall Street Journal, New York Times, Financial Times - catherinezng
https://github.com/njuljsong/wsjUnblock
======
natch
Author works for a major newspaper publishing conglomerate... what is going on
here?

Quote from blog About Me page:

>Currently I work for Hearst Digital Media
[[https://www.hearst.com/magazines/digital-
media](https://www.hearst.com/magazines/digital-media)] to help building
enterprise media platform.

------
kylelibra
I've always marveled that The New York Times can know exactly how many free
articles I've consumed across different apps/entry points, but cannot ever
keep me logged in.

